# MOB, Kope and Aegis rules to starting the Arts



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

Developed on the chat board today .. 

Choosing who to train with


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 25, 2003)

We made those up ourselves we did


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

MOB's a very proud daddy


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 25, 2003)

Jeez, nobody comes to mind.... cetainly nobody on my ignore list...  

Thanks for the cheap entertainment boys.


----------



## Aegis (Apr 25, 2003)

Cheap???


Well, at least that much is right. Not so sure about the entertainment though.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kope _
> *Developed on the chat board today ..
> 
> Choosing who to train with *



Thanks for the tips *guyz*, I'll keep them in mind...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Jeez, nobody comes to mind.... cetainly nobody on my ignore list...
> 
> Thanks for the cheap entertainment boys. *



Our pleasure


----------



## Yari (Apr 26, 2003)

You mean I can't get an 8th DAN in this : "Never train with anyone who claims that *****-slapping-do is a valid martial art... "

mhhhhhhh, gotta get my mooney back.... 

/Yari


----------



## Aegis (Apr 26, 2003)

You can have an 8th Dan in *****-slapping-do if you like. Just PM me and I'll send you an address. All you need to do is send me $10000 and I'll send you a bit of paper with your name on it, which will be recognised by any other legitimate BSD master as the real deal. All I need aside from that is your word that you know the art well, and that'll be good enough for me.


Mmmm..... $10000 rank certificate....


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> *You can have an 8th Dan in *****-slapping-do if you like. Just PM me and I'll send you an address. All you need to do is send me $10000 and I'll send you a bit of paper with your name on it, which will be recognised by any other legitimate BSD master as the real deal. All I need aside from that is your word that you know the art well, and that'll be good enough for me.*



BSD!!!!!! hehehe

:rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2003)

> Never train with someone who runs his own forums for about 20 hours a day.



What?  You guys don't wanna train with me?  *sniff* *sniff*  I'm hurt. 

I mean, I'm a GM of Mousey-do


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *What?  You guys don't wanna train with me?  *sniff* *sniff*  I'm hurt.
> 
> I mean, I'm a GM of Mousey-do  *



:lol: That was towards a certain Grandmaster/Soke/Guro/Sensei/Dr that I recently asked to come here but got refused :lol:

I wont mention names but if you want a disclaimer ask Aegis :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *What?  You guys don't wanna train with me?  *sniff* *sniff*  I'm hurt.
> 
> I mean, I'm a GM of Mousey-do  *




Watch out for the double click index technique, I hear it is dangerous  Beware of Kaith


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 27, 2003)

I'll train with you Kaith! 

 

See young Padawan, how blind shots can sometimes hit innocent bystanders? 

(well, more-or-less innocent) :lol:


----------



## chufeng (Apr 27, 2003)

...unless, of course, it's from a very small group of egocentric "recognizers."


----------

